#ubuntu-qc 2011-06-06
<kanouk> bonsoir
<d2_racing> bonsoir
#ubuntu-qc 2011-06-07
<kanouk> bonsoir
<Ankman> kanouk bonsoir
<kanouk> bonsoir Ankman :)
<kanouk> ça va?
<Ankman> oui toi?
<kanouk> oui merci
<Ankman> vien a linux meetup?
<kanouk> ?
<kanouk> bonne fin de soirée
#ubuntu-qc 2011-06-08
<cyphermox> Mobidoy: ping?
<Exophonix> Salut ya quelqun?
#ubuntu-qc 2011-06-09
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: tu utilises un prgramme pour garder des mots de passe?
<kanouk> bonsoir
#ubuntu-qc 2011-06-10
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: j'utilise gpass, mais je veux le changer
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: en fait, je voulais en programmer un nouveau en python
<cyphermox> ok
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: j'ai écrit une librarie python pour lire et écrire les bases de données "password safe"
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: mais j'ai pas encore travaillé sur un GUI
<cyphermox> moi j'utilise revelation, mais c'est plus maintenu et ca crash dans oneiric
<cyphermox> je pensais passer à keepass question d'avoir la même DB sur mon cellulaire aussi
<mdeslaur> ouais, j'ai essayé keepass aussi, et j'ai failli switcher, mais c'est en QT et la version QT utilise une vieille version de BD keepass
<mdeslaur> alors c'est pas nécessairement compatible avec les autres apps
<cyphermox> on vient d'avoir keepass2 dans l'archive je crois
<cyphermox> lui il est en mono ;)
<mdeslaur> c'est pourquoi je voulais en écrire un nouveau, avec le format "password safe"
<mdeslaur> pour que je puisse utiliser la bd sur mon android
<cyphermox> yup
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: toi, tu vas aux trucs linux à Québec?
<mdeslaur> je me suis batty avec glade et ca n'arretais pas de planter, alors j'ai mis de coté pour l'instant
<cyphermox> ok
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: j'ai pas l'habitude, non
<cyphermox> ah
<mdeslaur> faudrait bien que je le recommence, au moins le commencer assez pour faire un check-in en quelque part
<mdeslaur> (et te convaincre de m'aider... :) )
<cyphermox> ahaha
<cyphermox> je pensais aller à la rencontre du LinuQ sur IPv6 le 21
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: as, si tu y vais, faudrait bien que je mette des culottes et que j'y aille moi aussi :)
<cyphermox> ca va dépendre de si j'arrive à me motiver suffisemment pour prendre le bus et faire un aller-retour en soirée, ou alors si ma blonde prend son après-midi
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: tu me le diras
<cyphermox> kk
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<cyphermo1> yo!
<cyphermox> 'jour!
<cyphermox> qqn roule Lucid, Maverick ou Natty ici?
<deuxpi> Lucid server et Natty desktop ?
<deuxpi> cyphermox: ping :)
<cyphermox> deuxpi: c'est pour tester ton PATH
<deuxpi> natty -> $ echo $PATH
<deuxpi> /home/gauthierp/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/home/gauthierp/bin
<cyphermox> j'étais certain que ca prenait un export dans .profile, puis la je re teste sur ma machine, et PATH est correct
<cyphermox> exact, avec $home/bin
<deuxpi> lucid server -> $ echo $PATH
<deuxpi> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<cyphermox> sur natty t'as pas de config spéciale pour ajouter $HOME/bin à ton PATH?
<deuxpi> cyphermox: il y a effectivement un ajout dans .profile
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> c'est là par défaut, mais sans export
<deuxpi> oui
<cyphermox> euh ok
<cyphermox> on dirait finalement que PATH est exporté automatiquement
<cyphermox> doh
<deuxpi> je vais essayer de commenter le .profile
<deuxpi> si je désactive .profile, je n'ai plus $HOME/bin dans mon PATH
<cyphermox> non ca c'est normal :)
<cyphermox> c'est juste le export ou pas export qui m'a confus
<cyphermox> en2k, à mon avis ca bat à 1000% copier des trucs en root dans /usr/local/bin ;)
<deuxpi> c'est ce que j'utilise tout le temps
<deuxpi> pour les petits scripts utilitaires qui sont trop gros pour être des "alias"
<cyphermox> moi aussi, j'ai une vingtaine de scripts là, synchronisés dans U1
<deuxpi> je vois qu'il n'y pas pas de "export" dans /etc/profile non plus
<cyphermox> ln -snf Ubuntu\ One/bin ~/bin
<cyphermox> bon brb, redémarrage de session pour réparer Unity ;)
<deuxpi> ouais... je suis sur le desktop classique :/
<deuxpi> cyphermox: mon .bashrc fait aussi un export du PATH, mais cette fois pour ajouter $HOME/bin à la fin du path
#ubuntu-qc 2011-06-11
<iTouchTheSky> Salut
<cyphermox> iTouchTheSky: salut
<iTouchTheSky> ça va ?
<cyphermox> oui, et toi?
<iTouchTheSky> oui
<iTouchTheSky> Je viens de formater mon laptop avec ubuntu
<iTouchTheSky> Sa va faire changement de windows !
<iTouchTheSky> Mais je suis en informatique de Gestion, alors je devrais me débrouiller assez facilement
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> si tu es pris quelque part, hésite pas à demander ici
<cyphermox> ou alors sur la liste de diffusion, tu connais?
<cyphermox> moi je suis développeur, alors y'a aussi moyen de réparer si c'est un problème dû à un bogue
<iTouchTheSky> liste de diffusion ?
<iTouchTheSky> là personnellement, j'essai d'installer flash player avec Chromium
<iTouchTheSky> mais je n'ai aucune idée où mettre le libflashplayer.so
<cyphermox> liste de diffusion: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-quebec
<cyphermox> par courriel on peut poser des questions, et là on annonce les événements et tout
<iTouchTheSky> kk
<iTouchTheSky> bon là j'ai trouvé où le mettre, mais j'ai pas les droits xD
<cyphermox> . /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins ?
<iTouchTheSky> oui
<cyphermox> tu peux faire quelque chose comme : sudo ln -snf /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<iTouchTheSky> J'ai pas de message d'erreur mais si j'essai d'aller voir une vidéo sa marche toujours pas
<iTouchTheSky> peut-être dois-je redémarrer chromium au complet, mais ne comprends pas trop comment le fermer avec le système d'onglet à gauche
<iTouchTheSky> ahh ya une option "quit" quand on clique droit
<cyphermox> oui
<iTouchTheSky> mais bon sa marche toujours pas, même si je redémarre l'application
<iTouchTheSky> j'ai hâte d'avoir fini d'installer sa
<cyphermox> euh pourtant c'est tout ce que j'ai eu à faire
<iTouchTheSky> En plus, mon internet est terriblement lent
<cyphermox> chromium est bien complètement arrêté ou c'est aussi ce que tu utilises pour le chat?
<iTouchTheSky> non le chat c'est sur mon autre ordi
<iTouchTheSky> et oui, il est bien fermer
<iTouchTheSky> Je peux essayer de redémarrer mon ordi, je sais pas si sa peux changer de quoi..
<iTouchTheSky> mais présentement je télécharge le décodeur mp3 qui prends une éternité
<iTouchTheSky> Est-ce que sa peux être iptable qui ralenti ?
<cyphermox> euh possible mais ce serait étonnant, à moins d'avoir des règles bien spéciales
<iTouchTheSky> Sa pourrait être quoi alors ? J'ai jamais eu de problème de lenteur internet sous windows..
<cyphermox> je sais pas
<cyphermox> y'a pas autre chose qui télécharge?
<cyphermox> brb
<iTouchTheSky> non
<iTouchTheSky> là sa la fini, mais sa téléchargait a 50ko/sec... quand sur windows j'ai du 400 - 500ko/sec
<cyphermox> euh, peut-être que c'était juste le miroir pour télécharger qui est pas très vite
<iTouchTheSky> kk
<iTouchTheSky> Sinon flash player, c'est décourageant
<cyphermox> redémarre y'a surement de quoi qui était pas arrêté...
<cyphermox> mais avant
<cyphermox> tu l'avais bien d'installé flash?
<iTouchTheSky> je sais pas moi
<iTouchTheSky> j'ai télécharger l'archive
<cyphermox> e.g. sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<iTouchTheSky> non j'ai pris l'archive sur internet
<cyphermox> ah, c'est différent alors
<iTouchTheSky> je vais essayer comme sa
<cyphermox> la commande que je t'ai donné c'est en téléchargeant le paquet
<iTouchTheSky> kk je vais réessayer
<iTouchTheSky> wow..
<iTouchTheSky> 30kb/sec..
<cyphermox> ok ca doit vraiment etre le miroir
<iTouchTheSky> y'a moyen de changer sa ? c'est pas vraiment amusant
<cyphermox> si
<cyphermox> tu utilises quoi pour télécharger les paquets habituellement?
<cyphermox> synaptic?
<iTouchTheSky> sous linux ? la console et  le ubuntu software center
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> dans ubuntu software center c'est simple de modifier le miroir, juste une seconde
<cyphermox> ouvre le software center puis vas dans le menu, Edition, Sources logicielles
<cyphermox> (Edit, Software Sources....)
<iTouchTheSky> je vois pas le menu
<iTouchTheSky> ah
<cyphermox> dans la barre en haut où tu vois software center ;)
<cyphermox> il devrait te demander ton mot de passe
<iTouchTheSky> oui, je l'ai mit
<cyphermox> puis la fenetre là, dans le milieu il y a un menu déroulant
<iTouchTheSky> c'est le serveur pour Canada qui est mit
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> clique Autres
<iTouchTheSky> k
<cyphermox> puis choisis un autre miroir au Canada
<iTouchTheSky> si j'essai "Sélectionner le meilleur serveur", c'est bon ?
<cyphermox> je recommande mirror.its.sfu.ca, il semble rapide aujourd'hui... et d'habitude ;)
<cyphermox> aussi
<cyphermox> ca risque de choisir iweb à la fin, c'est un bon choix aussi
<iTouchTheSky> non
<iTouchTheSky> sa me donne : ubuntu.mirror.rafal.ca
<cyphermox> c'est bien aussi :)
<iTouchTheSky> d'accord
<iTouchTheSky> pour le terminal, y'a moyen de changer de source aussi ?
<cyphermox> là je crois qu'il faut cliquer ok, puis il devrait y avoir une option pour recharder les sources
<cyphermox> oui
<cyphermox> en terminal il faut savoir l'url de la source, puis editer /etc/apt/sources.list avec
<iTouchTheSky> avec ? nano ?
<cyphermox> nano ou vi , l'éditeur de ton choix
<iTouchTheSky> k
<iTouchTheSky> mais là j'attends tu que flash est fini ? 
<cyphermox> il y est presque?
<cyphermox> ca dit quoi dans Ubuntu Software Center là?
<iTouchTheSky> 18.1mb/60.3
<iTouchTheSky> xD
<cyphermox> y'a pas de pourcentage?
<iTouchTheSky> ah oui j'avais pas vu
<iTouchTheSky> 36% au total et 31% cette tache là
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> bon alors on peut l'arreter
<cyphermox> Control-C dans le terminal :)
<iTouchTheSky> ouais je sais, on le fait souvent en programmation xD
<cyphermox> bon, vérifie si /etc/apt/sources.list a bien été changé par U-s-c
<cyphermox> dans les lignes on devrait lire ubuntu.mirror.rafal.ca, si c'est là, alors c'est bon, mais il faudra recharger les sources: c'est sudo apt-get update
<iTouchTheSky> où je vois sa le U-s-c
<cyphermox> c'est pour dire ubuntu software center
<iTouchTheSky> comment je vois s'il a été changé alors ? xD
<cyphermox> ok
<iTouchTheSky> il a été modifé a 12:11 entoucas
<cyphermox> ouvre le fichier, on va voir :)
<cyphermox> dans les premieres lignes tu devrais voir ubuntu.mirror.rafal.ca
<iTouchTheSky> eh..
<iTouchTheSky> je double clique dessus et sa m'emporte dans le panneau de tout a l'heure
<cyphermox> ah!
<cyphermox> je voulais dire en ligne de commande, disons nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<iTouchTheSky> ah ok xD
<cyphermox> mais s'il a changé à midi 11, ca doit etre ok
<iTouchTheSky> yep, même répertoire que dans l'autre
<cyphermox> hein?
<cyphermox> ok, c'est bien rafal qui est choisi?
<iTouchTheSky> même source que le U-s-c
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> c'est le même fichiers qu'il utilise :)
<cyphermox> bon, il faut recharger les sources (je sais pas pourquoi u-s-c a pas l'air de le faire)
<cyphermox> sudo apt-get update
<iTouchTheSky> c'est fait
<cyphermox> ca ca va aller chercher les listes de paquets à jour
<iTouchTheSky> là je réessai flash
<cyphermox> puis après tu peux recommencer avec sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree, ca devrait aller plus vite
<cyphermox> ok
<iTouchTheSky> 63kb/s .. 141kb/s
<iTouchTheSky> sa joue entre les deux
<cyphermox> ah, un peu mieux :)
<iTouchTheSky> c'est quand même lent
<iTouchTheSky> quand tu est habitué à du 400ko/s
<cyphermox> ca dépend vraiment des miroirs et d'à quel point ils sont utilisés
<iTouchTheSky> kk
<cyphermox> le truc c'est que Select Best Mirror, c'est pas à toute épreuve
<iTouchTheSky> je vais faire un ping sur google.ca pour voir
<cyphermox> moi j'ai ~30 ms
<cyphermox> c'est pas exactement indicatif de vitesse
<iTouchTheSky> lol...
<iTouchTheSky> j'en envoi 5, j'en recoit 0
<cyphermox> oh
<cyphermox> comment t'as fait le ping?
<cyphermox> avec l'outil graphique?
<iTouchTheSky> oui
<cyphermox> c'est un bogue ;)
<iTouchTheSky> je me souviens plus de la commande
<iTouchTheSky> xD
<cyphermox> tu devrais avoir recu la mise à jour pourtant, je croyais qu'elle était complétée :D
<iTouchTheSky> ahh même chose que sur windows pour le ping lol
<cyphermox> oui
<iTouchTheSky> j'ai du 62 ms
<cyphermox> bon, quand flash aura terminé, en redémarrant chromium ca devrait aller
<iTouchTheSky> normalement je pogne du 40-45 ms
<cyphermox> ah
<iTouchTheSky> mais bon
<iTouchTheSky> faut croire que linux est trop bien protégé :/
<cyphermox> mais tu télécharges flash en meme temps
<iTouchTheSky> ouin
<cyphermox> non, ca devrait rien changer... y'a peut-être autre chose
<iTouchTheSky> tk je vais manger, je reviens tout a l'heure
<iTouchTheSky> a+
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> tard tout à l'heure?
<iTouchTheSky> environ 10-15 min
<cyphermox> je vais diner aussi puis... francos et ventes trottoir en ville
<iTouchTheSky> ah ok
<iTouchTheSky> sinon, je m'arrangerai
<iTouchTheSky> xD
<cyphermox> bah, je vais encore etre la dans 15-30
<iTouchTheSky> kk a tantot
<cyphermox> pour le ping graphique, vérifier que tu as bien la version 2.32.0-0ubuntu1.1 de "gnome-nettool", pour ca, tu peux faire "dpkg -l gnome-nettool". La patche pour les pings "non recus", elle est supposée être dans les mises à jour: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/2.32.0-0ubuntu1.1
<cyphermox> si c'est pas le cas alors faudra faire une mise à jour des paquets, comme avec "sudo apt-get upgrade", mais ca va surement télécharger plusieurs choses
<kanouk> bonjour 
<cyphermox> salut kanouk
<cyphermox> ca va?
<kanouk> salut cyphermox , oui 
<kanouk> ça va merci et toi?
<iTouchTheSky> re
<kanouk> bonjour iTouchTheSky 
<iTouchTheSky> salut, ça va 
<iTouchTheSky> ?
<cyphermox> ca va knouk
<kanouk> ça va oui merci iTouchTheSky 
<cyphermox> un bon petit dîner puis je file dans le nord, apparemment ;)
<iTouchTheSky> cypermox : j'ai la version 2.32.0-0ubuntu
<iTouchTheSky> ahh youtube marche maintenant :)
<iTouchTheSky> terriblement lent, mais bon..
<iTouchTheSky> kanouk t'es là toi ?
<iTouchTheSky> cypher est parti je crois
<kanouk> oui iTouchTheSky suis là 
<iTouchTheSky> tu pourrait m'aider pour mon internet terriblement lent ?
<kanouk> euh  je peux toujours essayer mais je te garantis rien
<kanouk> c'est quoi le problème?
<iTouchTheSky> la vitesse de download est plus basse que sous windows
<iTouchTheSky> le ping est plus gros
<iTouchTheSky> les vidéos prennent plus de temps à charger
<cyphermox> iTouchTheSky: pour la version, fais plutot dpkg -l gnome-nettool | cat
<iTouchTheSky> version 2.32.0-0ubuntu1
<cyphermox> d'ac... alors oui il faut une mise à jour
<cyphermox> mais ce serait bien de trouver le bobo pour la vitesse avant
<cyphermox> t'es sur sans-fil par hasard?
<iTouchTheSky> oui
<iTouchTheSky> sous windows j'étais sans fil aussi
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> je parie qu'avec fil y'a aucun problème
<iTouchTheSky> je sais pas.. mais c'est un laptop.. moi je m'en sert sans fil.. si linux est pas capable de le gérer, alors de la merde linux !
<cyphermox> non on peut l'arranger, mais c'est pas simple à trouver qu'est-ce qui va pas exactement ;)
<iTouchTheSky> génial
<cyphermox> si tu peux au moins tester qu'avec fil ca fonctionne à la bonne vitesse, au moins on sera certain que c'est bien le wifi et pas autre chose, question de pas perdre de temps à chercher
<iTouchTheSky> vive les systèmes open source qui faut se casser la tête pour une petite niaiserie
<cyphermox> eh, c'est impossible de tout tester seuls
<iTouchTheSky> ?
<cyphermox> je suis le presque le seul à m'occuper de la couche réseau sous Ubuntu 
<iTouchTheSky> kk
<iTouchTheSky> tk a date sa m'inspire pas trop pour garder linux
<cyphermox> et les développeurs en général ont pas tout le matériel qui existe sur terre, alors ca arrive que des trucs fonctionnent moins bien... les constructeurs de bidules sans-fil en particulier font parfois que des pilotes pour windows
<cyphermox> iTouchTheSky: c'est sur
<cyphermox> mais faut pas désespérer
<iTouchTheSky> mon internet marche, si le sans fil ne serait pas détecter, sa marcherais pas
<cyphermox> dis-en plus sur ta machine, quel bidule sans-fil et tout, ca va aider à trouver le problème
<kanouk> iTouchTheSky, quand tu auras apprivoisé linux tu voudras plus t'en passer
<iTouchTheSky> sur mon laptop c'est écrit
<iTouchTheSky> Acer Nplify 802.11b/g/n
<cyphermox> ou alors; fais 'ubuntu-bug linux' dans un terminal. ca va m'ouvrir un rapport de bogue avec tous les détails, juste à me copier l'adresse de la page une fois que le bogue est rempli (avec le petit formulaire sur la page web).... etc... quand t'as le numéro de bogue
<cyphermox> oh, c'est un nouveau ca :)
<cyphermox> brb
<iTouchTheSky> sera pas long
<iTouchTheSky> lauchpad est difficile sur les mot de passe..
<iTouchTheSky> bon là je reçoit pas le message avec le truc pour faire un compte..
<iTouchTheSky> allo ?
<iTouchTheSky> si moi un étudiant en informatique de gestion, j'ai de la misère avec linux...j'immagine pas le nombre de monde qui ont de la misère..
<cyphermox> iTouchTheSky: je suis là
<iTouchTheSky> le rapport, il m'est impossible de le poster
<cyphermox> en fait, ca dépend pas mal... malheureusement y'en a qui sont pas très chanceux avec le matériel
<cyphermox> ah
<cyphermox> qu'est-ce qui se passe?
<iTouchTheSky> lauchpad, ne m'envoie pas de code de comfirmation
<cyphermox> ben, ca prend un certain temps quand même ;)
<cyphermox> mais d'habitude en bas d'une heure
<cyphermox> mais bon, ta carte, ca semble être une Broadcom
<cyphermox> c'est bien celles avec lesquelles on a régulièrement des problèmes
<iTouchTheSky> je sais pas
<iTouchTheSky> k
<cyphermox> brb, je vais déconnecter et reconnecter avec un client IRC plus léger... je suis sur 3g là
<iTouchTheSky> si sa peux t'aider
<iTouchTheSky> kk
<iTouchTheSky> re
<cyphermox> bon, ca devrait être mieux comme ca :D
<kanouk> re cyphermox 
<iTouchTheSky> si sa peux t'aider, mon laptop, c'est un Acer Aspire 5742G
<cyphermox> iTouchTheSky: yeah, ca ressemble à ce que j'ai au bureau
<cyphermox> moi j'ai un aspire 5740 quelconque
<iTouchTheSky> k
<iTouchTheSky> je sais pas si ma rester sous linux...problème d'internet... faut encore installer java...faut encore installer la carte graphique
<cyphermox> si tu clique le bouton ubuntu en haut à gauche, tappe pilots
<cyphermox> *pilotes
<iTouchTheSky> sa fait rien
<cyphermox> drivers?
<iTouchTheSky> "additional Drivers" ?
<cyphermox> c'est ca 
<iTouchTheSky> ah
<iTouchTheSky> il a trouvé ma carte graphique
<cyphermox> là tu auras une liste de pilotes pour ta machine, en principe il y aurait surement un broadcom et ta carte graphique, en effet
<cyphermox> y'a un pilote là pour le wifi?
<kanouk> moi pour que ça fonctionne bien j'ai installé b43-fwcutter
<iTouchTheSky> bah je vois juste le pilote graphique..
<kanouk> et firmware-b43-installer
<kanouk> et hop tout a bien fonctionné du premier coup
<iTouchTheSky> ya juste le pilote graphique
<cyphermox> kanouk: avant de faire ca tu avais du wifi?
<kanouk> non
<cyphermox> iTouchTheSky: ok, pas grave
<iTouchTheSky> là j'essai de mettre les drivers de la carte graphique
<cyphermox> hmm... la procédure pour b43-fwcutter je la connais pas trop.. mais ca vaut peut-être la peine d'essayer
<kanouk> aussitôt installé j'ai redémarré et ma connection wifi s'est faite instantanément
<iTouchTheSky> ma connection marche
<cyphermox> kanouk: ok, mais iTouchTheSky a deja du wifi
<iTouchTheSky> elle est juste lente
<cyphermox> mais lent, ca peut etre un problème avec le pilote... comme ca peut etre autre chose
<cyphermox> iTouchTheSky: tu es loin du point d'accès wifi?
<iTouchTheSky> 1 m ou 2... lol
<cyphermox> ok alors pas de problème de ce coté la ;)
<kanouk> bien j'ai aussi installé firmware-b43-installer qui supporte les chipsets BCM4306/3  et quelques autres
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> peut-être que c'est ce que ca prend
<kanouk> ça coûte rien essayer
<iTouchTheSky> je sais pas si jai bien fait de prendre les 500gig de HDD pour linux.. xD
<cyphermox> hahah
<iTouchTheSky> y'a pas moyen d'arrêter le download des drivers ?
<iTouchTheSky> c'est vraiment trop long
<iTouchTheSky> mon pentium 1 avec windows 98 allait plus vite sur internet que sa..
<cyphermox> y'a pas de cancel?
<iTouchTheSky> oui
<iTouchTheSky> sa fait juste 20 fois je clique dessus
<iTouchTheSky> sa fait rien
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> c'est pas que le net, le truc des drivers fait le download et installe à la fois
<iTouchTheSky> k
<kanouk> et ta connection en wifi est sécurisée?
<iTouchTheSky> oui
<kanouk> k
<iTouchTheSky> cyphermox : T'es sur un cellulaire là ou quoi ?
<cyphermox> oui
<cyphermox> carte 3g de vidéotron
<kanouk> c'est drôle parce que j'ai reçu un pentium avec windows xp pro et c'est windows qui veut prendre ma connection wifi ;-D
<iTouchTheSky> ah ok, car sinon je t'aurait donner un lien que j'ai trouvé
<kanouk> veut pas* prendre
<cyphermox> je suis en auto, on s'en va dans le nord
<cyphermox> ma blonde veut que jy ramase de la musique
<cyphermox> iTouchTheSky: vas-y pas de prob
<iTouchTheSky> http://www.linlap.com/wiki/acer+aspire+5742g
<iTouchTheSky> Acer® InviLink Nplify 802.11b/g/n
<cyphermox> oui, mais je vois le chipset c'est un AR9287
<cyphermox> ca me surprend un peu car j'ai le même sur le laptop que j'ai entre les mains là
<cyphermox> et je suis dans le tunnel, je risque de perdre la connection
<iTouchTheSky> k
<cyphermox> wow, ca l'air que ca toffe tout le tunnel
<iTouchTheSky> xD
<kanouk> lol
<cyphermox> ah ok non, c'est pas ar9287 que j'ai mais 9285
<cyphermox> chipset atheros donc... iTouchTheSky  tu peux faire "lspci -nn" et copier la ligne qui dit network controller?
<iTouchTheSky> copier sa va etre dur, je suis pas sur mon laptop xD
<iTouchTheSky> attends je vais aller sur irc sur mon laptop
<iTouchTheSky> re
<kanouk> re
<iTouchTheSky> c'est quoi la commande ?
<kanouk> lspci -nn
<iTouchTheSky> 00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller [8086:0044] (rev 02) 00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Core Processor PCI Express x16 Root Port [8086:0045] (rev 02) 00:16.0 Communication controller [0780]: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller [8086:3b64] (rev 06) 00:1a.0 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Co
<kanouk> et tu copies la ligne qui dit network controller
<iTouchTheSky> bah j'ai tout copier xD
<kanouk> ;D
<iTouchTheSky> ah sa la pas tout rentrer min
<iTouchTheSky> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM57780 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe [14e4:1692] (rev 01) 03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9287 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) [168c:002e] (rev 01) 
<cyphermox> ah j'avais juste besoin de Network Controller
<cyphermox> Atheros c'est bon signe
<iTouchTheSky> k
<cyphermox> minute je cherche un peu
<cyphermox> iTouchTheSky: tu connais pastebin.ca pour copier le résultat de longues commandes?
<iTouchTheSky> hum non
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> peux-tu y copier le résultat  de ifconfig wlan0
<iTouchTheSky> le site ouvre pas..
<iTouchTheSky> pastebin.com *
<cyphermox> pastebin.com alors?
<cyphermox> c'est pas tous pareil, t'as .com, .ca, et plein d'autres ;)
<iTouchTheSky> .ca marchait pas
<iTouchTheSky> http://pastebin.com/5vr4hwSV
<iTouchTheSky> tiens sa marche tu ?
<cyphermox> oui
<cyphermox> et ca l'air beau ca aussi
<cyphermox> je pense que je vais devoir déconnecter bientot...
<cyphermox> là tu est en multiboot windows et linux ou que linux?
<iTouchTheSky> juste linux
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> ce serait possible d'essayer une connection non-sécurisée pour voir si ca fait une différence pour la vitesse?
<iTouchTheSky> ben c'est que j'ai des ordi qui tourne avec le wifi dans la maison.. alors si quelqu'un les utilises, sa marchera plus
<iTouchTheSky> mais pourquoi sa changerais de quoi ?
<cyphermox> quand tu connecte en sécurisé ca passe par un morceau de plus: wpasupplicant
<cyphermox> ca c'est déjà vu des problèmes là
<cyphermox> mais bon... ton PC me semble assez semblable au mien au bureau et je me rappelle pas avoir eu de problèmes avec la vitesse sous ubuntu en wifi
<cyphermox> si tu veux et que t'as pas trop de modifications faites depuis l'installation, installe 10.10 plutout que 11.04
<cyphermox> sur ton lien lintop c'était la version sur laquelle ca a été testé
<iTouchTheSky> kk
<cyphermox> sinon, faudrait essayer la version de développement (11.10) voir si c'est mieux
<cyphermox> mais 11.10 il risque d'y avoir des bogues en masse ;)
<iTouchTheSky> version de développement = en développement = plein de bogues = non merci
<cyphermox> malheureusement là j'ai pas mon ordi du bureau à portée de main, alors je peux pas tester
<cyphermox> mais je suis certain que c'est le meme driver
<cyphermox> à moins que j arrrive a y connecter a distance, jessaye
<iTouchTheSky> sa va te coucher cher de 3g
<iTouchTheSky> xD
<cyphermox> bah, j'ai 3G de 3g ;)
<iTouchTheSky> kk
<iTouchTheSky> sa doit couter une forturne lol
<cyphermox> 30$ par mois
<cyphermox> euh non, 25
<iTouchTheSky> o.O
<iTouchTheSky> avec quel compagnie ?
<cyphermox> mais bon, mon pc au bureau est soit éteint, soit j'ai pas installé SSH, alors je peux pas m'y connecter
<cyphermox> Videotron
<iTouchTheSky> kk ouin
<iTouchTheSky> vidéotron = de la marde pour moi
<cyphermox> iTouchTheSky: si tu veux prendre un peu de vitesse pour les downloads, essaye un autre miroir, tu auras peut-être plus de chance
<cyphermox> chez moi its.sfu avait l'air très rapide
<iTouchTheSky> bah la navigation aussi est lente..
<cyphermox> c'est quelle compagnie?
<cyphermox> en DSL j'imagine?
<iTouchTheSky> vidéotron et rogers font juste les villes importantes
<iTouchTheSky> de quoi quel compagnie ?
<cyphermox> et les autres ordis, sont pas lents pour naviguer au même moment?
<iTouchTheSky> non
<iTouchTheSky> min ma faire un test pour comfirmer
<cyphermox> c'est triste mais ca arrive la malchance pour ca, du moins, moi ca m'arrive d'essayer quelque chose, ca marche pas, j'essaye sur un autre ordi et ca marche pas plus ;)
<iTouchTheSky> lol...
<iTouchTheSky> mon laptop a pas pogner de pub sur youtube, mon desktop oui, pis mon desktop est rendu plus loin dans la vidéo..
<cyphermox> lundi je pourrai faire des vrais tests de performance avec mon wifi
<cyphermox> euh pour voir, ca dit quoi dans /etc/resolv.conf sur ton laptop?
<iTouchTheSky> je l'ouvre en sudo ?
<iTouchTheSky> avec vi ?
<cyphermox> pas besoin de sudo
<cyphermox> vi ou nano, ton choix ;)
<iTouchTheSky> # Generated by NetworkManager domain globetrotter.net search globetrotter.net nameserver 192.168.1.1 nameserver 142.169.1.16 nameserver 199.84.242.22 
<cyphermox> hmm... a saint-jerome ca commence à descendre le niveau de signal 3g ;D
<iTouchTheSky> lol
<cyphermox> iTouchTheSky: bon, je sais quoi faire, on va essayer un truc ;)
<iTouchTheSky> c'est ce que je te dis, vidéotron et rogers font juste les grosses villes
<cyphermox> clique le menu réseau en haut à droite
<iTouchTheSky> ou sa ?
<cyphermox> dans le menu, va dans "modifier les connection" ou connection settings
<cyphermox> l'icone avec des demi-cercles
<iTouchTheSky> ah oui
<iTouchTheSky> j'y suis
<cyphermox> tas une nouvelle fenetre avec Wired, Wireless, et tout?
<cyphermox> vas dans wireless, puis clique ta connection et clique Edit
<iTouchTheSky> oui
<iTouchTheSky> c'est fait
<cyphermox> dis moi quand t'es pret ;)
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> bon clique l'onglet IPv4
<iTouchTheSky> tu veut mettre un ip manuel ?
<cyphermox> y'a un drop-down, choisis Automatic (address only)
<iTouchTheSky> ah ok
<cyphermox> en bas tu devrais avoir DNS server / domain name qui ne sont plus en gris
<iTouchTheSky> yep
<cyphermox> dans DNS server, entre "8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4" sans les "
<iTouchTheSky> kk
<cyphermox> puis accepte tout, puis revérifie que /etc/resolv.conf a bien les nouvelles valeurs
<cyphermox> ca marche?
<iTouchTheSky> oui
<cyphermox> ah, sainte-agathe et le signal est remonté :D
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> ressaye youtube pour le fun
<iTouchTheSky> sa coupe encore
<iTouchTheSky> mais moins que tantot
<cyphermox> boo :(
<cyphermox> good :)
<cyphermox> ca ramasse les pubs?
<iTouchTheSky> je sais pas j'en ai pas pogner une la..
<cyphermox> faudrait redémarrer complètement ou au moins ouvrir un site différent pour voir si ca fonctionen mieux
<cyphermox> (parce que les infos sont enregistrées en cache un certain temps)
<iTouchTheSky> redémarrer lordi ou le browser ?
<cyphermox> l'ordi
<cyphermox> ca nous assure que tu iras bien interroger les nouveaux serveurs
<iTouchTheSky> kk ma juste ajouter le irc a mes favoris, sinon je men souviendrai pu
<iTouchTheSky> xD
<cyphermox> (et ce qu'on a entré, 8.8.8.8 et 8.8.4.4 c'est les serveurs DNS de Google)
<iTouchTheSky> kk
<iTouchTheSky> hum..
<iTouchTheSky> comment on fait pour enregistrer dans nos favoris ?
<cyphermox> y'a pas un menu favori?
<cyphermox> à non, c'est chromium
<cyphermox> euh.. de mémoire il faut cliquer sur l'icone à gauche dans la barre d'adresse
<iTouchTheSky> sa me dit juste que la connection est pas cryptée
<iTouchTheSky> xD
<cyphermox> sinon pour le webchat, tu peux aller sur www.ubuntu-qc.org/ y'a un lien webchat en haut quelque part
<iTouchTheSky> kk
<cyphermox> "Clavardage" en fait
<iTouchTheSky> jrestart
<cyphermox> ok
<iTouchTheSky> a dans pas long
<cyphermox> moi aussi je reviens dans 2
<cyphermox> la je vais pouvoir voir mon niveau de batterie :D
<iTouchTheSky_> re
<cyphermox> yo
<cyphermox> y'a une différence?
<iTouchTheSky_> avec youtube mettons ?
<cyphermox> wooohoo! Saint-Sauveur sans coupure!!
<cyphermox> oui, mettons :)
<iTouchTheSky_> sa coupe encore un peu
<cyphermox> je vais manque de batterie avant de manquer de 3g
<iTouchTheSky_> lol
<cyphermox> iTouchTheSky_: ya une amélioration au moins?
<iTouchTheSky_> non
<cyphermox> ah. ok
<cyphermox> je saurais pas trop comment t'aider plus là sans arriver à reproduire le probleme sur mon autre ordi
<iTouchTheSky> kk
<iTouchTheSky> tk jpense ma effacer sa pis ma juste pogner 50gig pour linux
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> puis suis nous sur la liste de diffusion ou reviens sur le chat on va continuer à t'aider
<iTouchTheSky> ya tu un moyen de pas installer le grub loader ?
<cyphermox> il me reste plus gros de batterie alors je vais être forcé de déconnecter
<cyphermox> non, ca prend un boot loader :)
<iTouchTheSky> fuck off ma juste installer windows alors
<cyphermox> ca devrait pas être un problème, installe windows en premier, puis linux après
<iTouchTheSky> merci quand même pour l'aide, mais je vais attendre quelques années je crois..
<cyphermox> a moins d'utiliser les tout nouveaux adobe, ca devrait pas causer de problème a windows
<iTouchTheSky> a+
<cyphermox> iTouchTheSky: pas de probleme, a plus
<cyphermox> suis la liste quand meme si tu veux jaser ;)
<cyphermox> kanouk: à plus
<kanouk> bonsoir
#ubuntu-qc 2011-06-12
<KimLaroux> Salut
<kanouk> salut KimLaroux 
<kanouk> est-ce que vous avez Java d'installé sur ubuntu 11.04
<KimLaroux> le JRE?
<kanouk> ah c'est ok je croyais que je l'avais pas d'installé
<KimLaroux> j'ai OpenJDK d'installé, mais je crois pas que "java" lui même le soit... intéressant, j'avais jamais vérifier ça
<kanouk> je vais te dire exactement ceux que j'ai d'installé
<KimLaroux> et pourtant j'ai plusieur applications qui utilisent Java
<kanouk> tu dois avoir openjdk-6-jre d'installé comme moi
<KimLaroux> java version "1.6.0_22"
<KimLaroux> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.10.1) (6b22-1.10.1-0ubuntu1)
<KimLaroux> OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 20.0-b11, mixed mode)
<kanouk> à peu près les mêmes que toi
<Ankman> hmm
<KimLaroux> that's what I said too
<d2_racing> bonsoir
#ubuntu-qc 2012-06-06
<openos> Salut
<openos> PouRquoi Mise A Jour Bloque Ici 
<openos> (Lecture de la base de données... 248750 fichiers et répertoires déjà installés.)
<openos> Préparation du remplacement de zramswap-enabler 0.2.1-0~19~precise1 (en utilisant .../zramswap-enabler_0.2.1-0~20~precise1_all.deb) ...
#ubuntu-qc 2012-06-07
<Mog_> cette question concerne plus l'editeur vidéo openshot. j'ai créé un projet sur un disque dur externe et j'y travaillais directement depuis le disque dur externe. jai commencé le projet sous ubuntu 11.10 32bit et j'avais fait un mise a niveau vers 12.04. cependant j'ai changé d'ordinateur, je suis passé a ubuntu 12.04 64bit. Depuis je ne suis plus capable d'ouvrir mes projets
<avoine> Mog_: Openshot crash?
<avoine> ou tu accèdes plus au disque
<avoine> ?
<Mog_> http://openshotusers.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=1031 quand jouvre mon projet, j'ai exactement le meme resultat que sur la capture d'écran ici
<Mog_> cepandant, la solution proposé concerne la version par ppa, et je n'utilise pas les ppa
<Mog_> je continu toujours de chercher une solution en meme temps, si jamais je reussis je vous laisse savoir
<avoine> Mog_: j'ai une hypthèse
<avoine> hypothèse
<avoine> quand tu as fait la mise à jour, les fichiers des projets ont-ils changés de place?
<avoine> est-ce que le disque externe à un nouveau nom par exemple
<Mog_> ca, c'est une bonne question a laquelle je ne pourrai repondre, pour info, mon disque dur est en NTFS. apres la mise a niveau je pouvais toujours editer, le probleme est survenu uniquement lorsque jai changer d'ordinateur
<avoine> aussi, est-ce que tu peux lancé l'application depuis la ligne de commande et me copier le résultat sur ce site: pastebin.com
<Mog_> je me demande si le fait d'etre passer de 32 a 64 bit peut avoir une incidence
<avoine> ah peut-être
<cyphermox> Mog_: dans un terminal, fait file nom_dun_fichier
<cyphermox> le texte là si ca précise 32 bits c'est que c'est probablement un problème de bits en effet, mais ce serait quand même assez étonnant
<avoine> les anciennes versions d'openshot sauvegardaient en binaire...
<cyphermox> avoine: exact, ca file va pouvoir le dire ;)
<Mog_> ok, jai malheureusement pas acces a l'ordinateur en ce moment, mais j'essaie ca des que je peut y toucher.
<Mog_> sinon, pour l'histoire des anciennes versions en binaire, ca me surprendrai, puisque la version fourni avec la 11.10 sauvegardait deja en ascii
<avoine> ok ok
<avoine> il y a de l'espoir
#ubuntu-qc 2012-06-08
<Chex> heya cyphermox , how goes it
<cyphermox> hey Chex. not bad, how about you?
<Chex> cyphermox: pretty good
#ubuntu-qc 2013-06-03
<cyphermox> IdleOne: what's this bullshit?
<cyphermox> *excuse the language
<IdleOne> cyphermox: you mean the email?
<cyphermox> yeah
<IdleOne> just need to take a break
<cyphermox> we'd be hard pressed to find a better representative of the Ubuntu community in you ;)
<cyphermox> fair enough
<cyphermox> you'll keep idling here?
<cyphermox> and perhaps come out some time soon -- it's the summer, we ought to go for a beer or whatever
<IdleOne> I'm not going anywhere. I'm still part of the community. I just need to get things straight in my head.
<cyphermox> sure
<cyphermox> still, my invitation remains for a beer or coffee or something, it's been a little while
<cyphermox> not sure when that will happen though, given all the stuff I need to deal with and finish up for last week
<IdleOne> the summer is long, we have time :)
<IdleOne> brb.
<cyphermox> yup
<cyphermox> I was thinking of organizing a BBQ or something, perhaps
<IdleOne> sounds good
#ubuntu-qc 2013-06-04
<Cyb3rCa> Allo vous tous! Un p'tit nouveau parmi vous! 
<IdleOne> Bienvenue. le cafe est gratuit. les biscuit son $1/ch. 
<IdleOne> sont*
<cyphermox> hehe
<cyphermox> salut Cyb3rCa
<Cyb3rCa> Salut cyphermox!
#ubuntu-qc 2013-06-05
<Chex> cyphermox_: bbq sounds good! :D
<Chex> n0m n0m
#ubuntu-qc 2013-06-06
<qwebirc51071> Bonjour, est-ce que je vais perdre mes donnees si je reinstalle ubuntu d un cle USB sans formater
<cyphermox> ca dépend d'où c'est installé
<cyphermox> en général pour installer l'OS du fois formatter le disque, parce que ca doit être dans le bon format de système de fichier
<cyphermox> l'idéal c'est de prendre une sauvegarde avant, puis faire l'installation si tu veux vraiment ne rien perdre
<qwebirc51071> Il est deja installe le 12.04 LTS
<qwebirc51071> Ca tourne en rond au demarrage, je fonctionne presentement sur la copie d installation sur mon USB
<qwebirc51071> C est juste que je suis incapable d<entrer a nouveau. Mon Ubuntu 12.04 est sur mon HD.
<qwebirc51071> On me propose de faire la MAJ dans le gestionnaire, mais je me demande si ca n<effacera pas toutes mes donnees. 
<qwebirc51071> Autrement dit, est-ce que si je fais la MAJ  a partir de ma cle USB, ca va avoir un effet uniquement  mes fichiers systeme ou le contenu complet^ Le format de mon HD est deja change.
<qwebirc51071> Autrement dit, est-ce que si je fais la MAJ  a partir de ma cle USB, ca va avoir un effet uniquement  mes fichiers systeme ou le contenu complet^ Le format de mon HD est deja change.
#ubuntu-qc 2013-06-09
<IdleOne> forgot to rejoin here :/
#ubuntu-qc 2014-06-06
<d3n4riu5> ola
#ubuntu-qc 2014-06-07
<edve> Salut cyphermox 
<d3n4riu5> ola
#ubuntu-qc 2015-06-02
<Max_LeLiseux> est-ce que c'est moi ou le chan Ubuntu-qc est quasiment mort ? lolll
<cyphermox> non, c'est que le monde travaille ou est occupé avec autre chose
<cyphermox> on est quelques uns ici a travailler en logiciels libre, mais donc de répondre surtout seulement si on est pingé
<cyphermox> c-a-d avec le nick au début;
<cyphermox> Max_LeLiseux: comme ca.
<Max_LeLiseux> ok loll merfi cyphermox 
<Max_LeLiseux> ok loll merci cyphermox *
<Sebastien> moi jsuis tjrs ici :)
<Ankman> heh
#ubuntu-qc 2015-06-03
<cyphermox> Sebastien: moi aussi, mais IRC est mon outil de travail... j'ai une quarantaine de canaux ouvert à la fois
<cyphermox> alors je vois pas tout si on me ping pas.
<Sebastien> moi je voie tout :p 
<Sebastien> http://i.imgur.com/OVeNM0n.png
<cyphermox> Sebastien: ouin ben c'est ca, ca rentre pas dans une seule fenêtre ici.
<Sebastien> Quassel. jai jamais vue sa. 
<Sebastien> heh
<cyphermox> tapeu
<cyphermox> http://i.imgur.com/C0thRq5.png
<Sebastien> dammm
<Sebastien> son
<Sebastien> taime sa ubuntu :p 
<Sebastien> lollll
<cyphermox> euh, pourquoi tu dis ca?
<cyphermox> c'est ce que j'utilise, c'est tout et c'est normal
<Sebastien> non jveut dire, toute les chan #ubuntu-* 
<Sebastien> jnai 2 dans ma liste. 
<Sebastien> tes a presque toute :p 
<cyphermox> je suis développeur, j'ai souvent a faire dans différents canaux
<cyphermox> et j'ai pas tendance à les quitter systématiquement après... c'est souvent avec peu de traffic
<Sebastien> :p oki 
<Max_LeLiseux> salut tout le monde :D ça va comment vous autres ?
<cyphermox> ca va
<Max_LeLiseux> :D
<Max_LeLiseux> j're
